# Engine dressing required



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi All

Just wondering what do others recommend for dressing the black plastic parts in engine bays? Is there a specific product, or can a regular trim product be used.

Nige


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

I use either Sonus Motakote or Aerospace 303 Protestant, both do a good job


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I just use AG Plastic and Rubber care, Spray on, leave for 10 minutes or so then buff off the excess. Works a treat.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

^ +1 on the AG. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Aerospace 303 here!

:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Ag vinyl and rubber, spray it on and walk away....dries to a superb level of shine, looks white when you spray but dries clear, and any excess you can just dab with a cloth...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

JEC said:


> I use either Sonus Motakote or Aerospace 303 Protestant, both do a good job


+1 for Aerospace (the catholic version's quite good too!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

+4 for the AG 

Spray on then buff / massage with a MF

Sheds mositure very well too.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

areospace 303 just spray on and leave


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

horned yo said:


> areospace 303 just spray on and leave


Exactly: it's brilliant.

For a more permanent alternative, consider Swissvax Motor Shine: I really rate this: it's more expensive but is _very_ durable.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to use vinyl and rubber care but now use sonus tyre and trim gel, its fantastic stuff


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

Viynl and rubber is brill


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> +1 for Aerospace (the catholic version's quite good too!)


:lol::lol::lol: iPhone Splel checker!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

303 for me, ive found nothing to beat it


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK108 top cote, wicked stuff:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

nilitara said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wondering what do others recommend for dressing the black plastic parts in engine bays? Is there a specific product, or can a regular trim product be used.
> 
> Nige


Any trim product will work. Some better than others and each person has there prefered choice.

I used to use AG Bumper care, but having tried a few other products find that Poorboys trim restorer is a great product to use.

I think the key is get them clean first.

Chris.


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> +1 for Aerospace (the catholic version's quite good too!)


:lol::lol:

brilliant


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax Motor Shine is outstanding stuff, lasts months!!! Well worth the £22 in my opinion.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

FK108 for me. My bottle has simply lasted donkeys, it was Huuuuuge and cheap. And it lasts longest on tyres for me. I dressed them the weekend before last and they've been wet and driven a few hundred miles in the rain since and still look dressed which is impressive. It beads water and leaves a lovely finish.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.Works well enough for me easy to get hold of and is not too expensive


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

303 aerospace. Also I find it very antistatic :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another 303 vote here, AS Finish is also very good:thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Alternatives*

As i am new and havnt had the experience of detailing i had to make do with "normal" products..............all the black surfaces in the engine bay after cleaning, i have used Autoglym Black Tyre dressing......wipe it off asap......that keeps the sticky residue from forming.......any wiring , piping, hoses, you can get to that will wipe off...i used the bog standard dash flash type of product........now im seeing products i never knew about no doubt they would be much better....but you never know until you see the finished results.........:thumb:


----------

